# Exotic lumber



## kneepads (Jan 31, 2010)

As a furniture and cabinet maker my shop is full of alder,hickory,maple,oak,and poplar. My only problem; not a lot of contrast as far as color goes. I've got a few projects in mind that would require some more unique colors. Were can i buy exotic lumber online. I'd like to be able to order small amounts of padauk, purple heart, ebony, and other species with some color.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a good source

http://www.woodfinder.com/

Also look on e bay


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Rockler (www.rockler.com) sells wood by the inch. They've also got a fine selection of thin woods, 1/8" and 1/4".

About that ebony? Why? Just use some maple and dye it black. Save yourself the hassle and expense.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Keith, You might try Yellow Birch. I don't know how easy it is to find.

I'm building my Kitchen Cabinets with it The sapwood is Ivory and the heart is pink with yellow and brown stripes.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Where are you located. There may be a supplier somewhere within driving range


----------



## Kacy (Dec 14, 2009)

I buy from here, as I don't have a really decent hardwood lumberyard anywhere nearby (at least that I know of).

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had real good luck with http://www.bellforestproducts.com/. Nice selection and decent, not bottom feeder, prices.


----------



## rlwilson (Jan 21, 2010)

http://stores.ebay.com/exoticwoodsoftheworld


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ask the supplier you buy your standard woods from. You might be pleasantly surprised that he can hook you up with a few boards of exotics and at a much better price if not free for your customer loyalty.


----------

